# Knacken unter Last



## maddin. (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe folgendes problem:unter last,also bevorzugt bei bergauf-fahrten knackt mein bike.
habe schon die kassette abgzogen und gefettet (tipp aus bike), sowie die sattelstütze gefettet.
kann es sein, dass dieses knacken auch vom tretlageroder den pedalen kommt?

sollen die lagerschalen und die achse der kurbelgarnitur auch gefettet werden, bzw. auch die kettenblattschrauben?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen!

Guß Martin


----------



## mph (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo, klar kann die Kurbel, Tretlager, Pedale etc. knacken..
Knackt es nur im Sitzen oder auch im Stehen??

In Punkto Kurbel/Pedale würde ich mal folgendes probieren:

Kurbel, Kettenblätter fest??
Pedal-(Gewinde) fetten.

Knackt es immer noch??
Kurbel & Tretlager ab bzw. raus > fetten. Bei 4-Kant, ISIS usw. Kurbeln kommt kein Fett zwischen Kurbelarm & Tretlager.

& Immer dran denken: Nach fest kommt ab... 

Gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (26. Juli 2008)

Tretlagergewinde könnte auch noch sein. Sonst das Lager mal ausbauen und einfetten. Vorher natürlich die Gewinde des Rahmens auch reinigen. Vielleicht gelangt Dreck von oben, durch die Sattelstütze in den Rahmen. Dieser Schmutz geht dann von aussen zwischen die Gewinde. Kann daher dann auch knacken.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## maddin. (26. Juli 2008)

Danke für Eure Infos, werde mal die Tipps ausprobieren.
Als Tretlager habe ich ein X-Pipe von Race Face mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen. Kann es sein, dass diese sich ab und zu lockern? Ich musste die schonmal nachziehen.
Auf meinem Crossbike habe ich ein ISIS und noch nie Probleme! Kann es sein, dass diese Variante mit den äußeren Lagerschalen noch nicht so ausgereift ist? Habe auch keine Lust mit Loctite o.ä. zu arbeiten, kriege die dann auf einmal garnicht mehr ab.

Nochmals Danke für Eure Informationen!

Gruß Martin

P.S. Es knackt bei bergauffahrten im Sitzen und im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Juli 2008)

Moin, das Theater kenne ich, bin im Moment auch auf der Suche. Die Pedale können auch Schuld sein, schraub doch mal andere dran. Gewinde säubern und fetten ist immer ein guter Tip. Dreck an der Sattelklemmung kommt auch in Frage. 
An meinem Fully war mal Dreck zwischen Ausfallende und Schnellspanner die Ursache. Dicke Alurohre verstärken das nervige Kanckgeräusch leider extrem . 
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche . Ich geh' auch mal wieder in den Keller und teste weiter.


----------



## ibinsnur (26. Juli 2008)

ich hatte das auch - es lag an den tune naben - da mussten die sperrklinken nachbearbeitet werden - hat natürlich mein shop übernommen - nachdem wir sonst auch alles probiert haben!


----------



## Kati (28. Juli 2008)

Dank Tipp eines Kollegen bin ich drauf gekommen, dass bei meinem Rad das Ausfallende "knackte".
Also abschrauben, säubern, Fett dazwischen, zusammenbauen, Knacken weg


----------

